# Favorite Album Cover



## Whitefield (Jun 15, 2009)

A misspelling in another thread ("paedo-communist") sparked a memory of this album cover


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jun 15, 2009)

-----Added 6/15/2009 at 05:51:44 EST-----


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 16, 2009)

Mi favorito:


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 16, 2009)

I always like the cover of Pink Floyd's _Animals_, and I have a neat (and funny) story behind it.






I never knew exactly where the photo was taken until in the late 90s, when I saw a video of Hanson (remember the show "Pop Up Videos"?) where they were at the same site, Battersea Power Station in England. In 1998 I went to Scotland and England on a trip and fell asleep during a bus ride. I woke up just as we were passing by the place and the tour guide told us it was Battersea Station. I managed to quickly pick up my camera and snap a photo, which turned out pretty well considering it was through a bus window. I still have that photo (I photoshopped it a bit to take out some of the surrounding distractions and make it a little clearer, and increased it to an 8x10 size -- mind you, this was all pre-digital days for me), but alas no flying pig in it...


----------



## caddy (Jun 16, 2009)

athornquist said:


> mi favorito:



roflmbo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 16, 2009)

It was a great album as well.


----------



## Vytautas (Jun 16, 2009)

I like the album cover in my avitar.


----------

